# Dab Portable Radios



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Anyone got one?

Can you advise?

Going for a portable as it's easier for me.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I dont have one but have been looking at them recently too. So I am asking the same questions.

I've looked at lots of opinions and write ups and one piece of advice stands out

Get one with FM as well for when the coverage drops out. Just a bit worrying! So maybe they/ the coverage is not sorted out yet.

Love to hear from any users.

EDIT DAB radio users


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

We've got 3 Pure Evokes in our house.

The quality is excellent for the price. The Evoke 1 series is "portable" but is mains powered. They have a very high quality speaker / case design with a bottom firing bass reflex port. The sound quality is superior to any other make I've heard.

Pure have announced the "Oasis" rechargeable recently. Has a sexy aluminium body with gaskets to make it showerproof. I've seen excellent reviews.

Reception will depend on your location. I'd recommend borrowing one to see what kind of signal strength you can get. In my area I get a 100% signal even downstairs in the house. Never had a dropout in 3 years.

Mark.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

We have a 'Pure' DAB in the house too, not a portable but the sound quality is fantastic, a very rich 'warm' sound...Ive never noticed dropout either


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have been looking at Dabs too, the thing that hits me is the appalling build quality. Wooden seams not quite flush, gaps, bits of glue everywhere, it does not fill me with confidence in the product.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

I might not know a lot about watches







but I know I like my DAB radios.

I have 2. one is a Pure Sonus which imho the sound quality is superb, but is DAB only.

The other is a Sony XDR-S1 which again I am very pleased with which has DAB/FM/MW/LW. Both of these are portable "ish" but both are mains only.

When I bought these, all the battery/mains units had a very poor battery life as DAB signals seems to drain some batteries astonishingly quickly.







imo

Forgot to say the Sonus remembers the presets when you unplug it and it even speaks to you when you change stations and to tell you the time when you tap the handle.it also tells you your alarm settings the same way.

The Sony forgets all the presets if you unplug the radio for more than 10 mins.

Both these radios have a superb build quality imo.

Cheers

MikeM


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

try and borrow one to check for coverage......

frequencies around 200mHz can be fickle to say the least!!!

slightly off-topic....we were recently looking for a smallish radio/cd player, but not a ghetto-blaster style......went were shown a Bose by a neighbour....although expensive, the sound is incredibly good for something fairly small.....well recommended.

Roger


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Pure EVOKE-1 for me too, had it for what seems like yonks. Not a portable, but brilliant audio quality.

Got it on an external DAB Aerial (located near Watford) and get dozens of stations, all in superb digital clarity.

Definitely going to get another, with the alarm clock functionality, for the bedroom

I read and hear very good reports about the Roberts brand of DAB radios. Roberts, as a brand, are very well respected and have a huge range of DAB portables.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Roberts, as a brand, are very well respected


Dont you need to show a pension book to buy a Roberts?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Damm, my secret's out.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Try the perstel range of pocket dab radios, the bluenote can be had for 50 pounds and is thesize of ciggie packet. There is a range pure pockt radios as well but the Prestels have first class reception.

Tom


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks for all the input.

So where is a good place to buy this sort of stuff?

Anyone had good experience with Empiredirect, they have what I want @good price.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

DavidH said:


> thanks for all the input.
> 
> So where is a good place to buy this sort of stuff?
> 
> ...


Yeah i buy from empire all the time for me they have been great and they seem to know there stuff.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I got one on Epray.

Not the best I expect, but OK for starters. Plus the low price protects me from flak from Trish. I have a habit of buying stuff then never using it. If I get into this a better one later maybe









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


----------

